

RollFWD A rolling prediction list of future headlines. What's yours? - cloudout

We're keeping a rolling list of headline predictions, for a reason yet unknown.<p>Future Headlines as of 03/10/13:<p>1. Wyoming Joins Texas as Second State to Issue Own Currency In Wake of U.S. Dollar Collapse- matterhorn<p>2. Following Dennis Rodman Visit, Switzerland Declares War on U.S.- matterhorn<p>3. Bloomberg Bans Bottled Water: Claims It Robs Our "Precious Bodily Fluids"- matterhorn<p>4. Patent Troll Claims Rights to Inhalation of Air- matterhorn<p>5. Demands Licensing Fees From All Breathers- sixQuarks<p>6. 155 year old sentenced to juvenile detention for tampering with town's singularity machine- devonbarret<p>7. Outrage as pedestrian killed by self driving car- devonbarret<p>8. 90% of car accidents caused by self driving system errors.- snowfox<p>9. Google glass banned in McDonalds- smewpy.
======
terrykohla
Scientific study shows that highly developed neocortex in software developers
is still responding to reptilian complex's commands. Hence, dark clouds in
sight. (Inspired by cloudout's headline)

------
devonbarrett
Number 6 is not mine.

Nitpicking: My name has another t on the end.

Another headline: Infra-hats become number one selling product of the year.

------
cloudout
Dark Clouds; internet becomes more vulnerable as 80% of all data now hosted in
20% of the world's data centers.

------
orangethirty
It is now illegal to marry your clone.

